# CTTurfDad's Lawn Journal



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Time to finally get this journal going. I'm farming my third of an acre in Southwestern Connecticut. Mostly grass with some vegetables and herbs. This is my 4th year of truly caring about the lawn. I love it.

Grass consists of all kinds, including too much Poa triv. Because of the triv, the fine fescue, and the promise of better disease/pest/drought tolerance of other cultivars, I've got a voice whispering "reno..." in my ear. I want to get my fundamentals down more before I make the jump.

Retro Journaling:

3/28/20 - First of a three-way split app of Prodiamine @ 2.34oz over 9000 sq ft or .26oz/1000. Skipped long curb and large Poa A patch in front of the flower bed in the hopes something other than annual bluegrass would fill in.

4/12/20 - First mow.

4/29/20 - Grubex. Still not confident on my timing of Chlorantropileofletters.

5/22/20 - XGrN @ .24 lb N/1000. Testing a spoon-feeding to see how the grass responds.

5/31/20 - Disease-Ex @ 2 lbs/1000. Attempts at a preventative before a spike in heat.

6/1/20 - Spot spray CCO. Violets and clovers and False Strawberries.

6/12/20 - XGrN @ .24 lb N/1000. Can't decide if it/I like(s) the spoon-feed, or if I'm even applying it evenly, but the lawn is definitely underfed.

6/18/20 - Disease-Ex @ 3.3 lbs/1000. ~2.5 week timing after first app.

6/20/20 - Second split app of Prodiamine @ 1.20 oz overall or .13 oz/1000

7/5/20 - Raised mowing height to 3.75" for summer heat. Afraid it is too long with the amount of Fine Fescue in my mix.

7/7/20 - Sprayed Propiconazole @ 1.75oz/1000 (ran out of product, hoping for 2oz) in back and side over diseased sections. About time for the next and final app of Disease-Ex. Spot sprayed CCO on various violets, clover breakouts, and false strawberry. Sprayed nutsedge near road, side tree line, and in the middle of the backyard.

All caught up! Can't wait to get out there and mow it today.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Yesterday, mowed at 3.75". I want to get it back down to 3.25" for the rest of summer. I think it stands up better. I couldn't take it that far this time as I'm trying to be as faithful to the 1/3 rule this year as possible. I'm probably overthinking it like everything else.

I tried mowing a diamond pattern in the front yard for the first time. @Butter inspired me! His turf looks awesome! I need to work on mine so that it shows the pattern a little more. Darker green on the whole is the goal! I'll get pictures up soon. It's pretty funny how little you can see the diamonds at this point, but I'm glad I figured out how to mow the pattern.

We are due to get a TON of rain from Fay rolling through. DarkSky is predicting 2" of rain over the next 24 hours. Yeesh. I didn't spread any fert even though I had the urge because of the amount of rain. Just going to have to wait out this overnight rainstorm and hope there isn't more fungus among us tomorrow.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Do you have some kind of striping attachment for your mower? Even with a roller it takes some time to get the stripes burnt in. Keep after it.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

What do you think about the XGRN? I almost pulled the trigger on it, but I have a severe K deficiency, so I opted for the Stress X. I like the prill size and homogeneous granule of the XGRN, and hope to go with it next year.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@Butter I've got a single roller behind my mower which works pretty well. I need to burn it in like you say. How long did it take for yours to really get set in?

@Chris LI I really like the XGRN and highly recommend it. I find it incredibly easy to spread and the color response from my lawn is gorgeous.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

When I start my stripes for the season or when I change patterns I will mow one set of stripes, like east/west, for two or three mows. Really get them popping. Then I mow the complementary stripes, north/south, the next time. After that I just alternate ever other mow.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@Butter Thank you for the tips! In a complete pattern rookie move, I had resigned myself to having to cut both directions every time. You have saved me days worth of man hours!


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Mowed everything except the side. No trimming or edging or even blowing. I'll get that when I can mow the side tomorrow. Dropped it back down to 3.25" again due to our short term temperature forecast. Luckily the majority of the lawn had not gotten much above 5" so I didn't abuse the 1/3 rule too badly on top of cutting in the heat of the day.

Picture time:


Front yard, dominated by two trees (Silver maples, one just out of frame to the left on the same plane as the other). They've been dropping a lot of leaves and definitely have anthracnose. Working on burning those diagonals in!


Southside of house. Scorch City. Also have the three zone solenoids buried in here in front of the irrigation controls on the wall. I don't feel as proud about my actual domination line as this picture makes me feel. I'm getting a lot of help from shade and stripe direction.


Backyard. The treeline makes it rough to keep the grass alive and well. I don't worry as much about the backyard since that is where the boy usually tears around. Area on the far side browns quickly in the heat and is very susceptible to everything.


Veggies! Time for another round of BT soon, had a serious caterpillar problem this year and have been on a weekly schedule.


Northside. Moss City. Have never attempted to rectify that situation, just try to keep the grass as healthy as possible to keep it at bay.


Northside of front. The only full section of yard that gets full sun. For three years, the center of this section completely died off. Last year I identified and treated for chinch bugs. The problem was lessened than in previous years, but I have no way of knowing if it was chinch bugs each time. I employ extra vigilance in this area. 
I didn't mow my side yard today because my neighbor is having his driveway sealed and I let him park his car in our turn-around. I wouldn't want him trimming and mowing around my car, so I didn't do that to him.


My homage to @bernstem's picture!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Stripes look great! Color looks great! 
Good job!


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looking good &#128077; keep it up


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@Butter and @M32075 thank you very much!

Went on a morning scouting walk and saw these:



I've been seeing these tiny orange guys in a few places, especially recently with our afternoon/evening storms. I've seen some with stems coming out of dying seed stalks, too. This spot stays extra wet due to my neighbors being "every-morning-waterers," even when it rains and this spot gets hit by two of their heads. Anyone seen growths like these?

I also have spots that seem to be spreading and could likely be brown patch or dollar spot or pythium or some other cocktail. My final (3/3) app of Disease-Ex is due once I mow the side today, so hopefully that stops the blighting. I was only planning on putting out around 2 lbs/1000 originally but I might run out to the Depot and pick up one more bag so I can make it a 3 lbs/1000 app.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Spray this works great for dollar spot or brown patch. You can reapply in two weeks for best results. Says cover's 5000 ft move really fast for that coverage. You can pickup in any big box store.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@M32075 thank you for the product rec!


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Spread the last of my Disease-Ex for a total of 2.2 lbs/1000. That's indiscernibly more than the preventative rate. Hoping for the best! I am definitely going to need to do more.

Just barely got it in before a t-storm that wasn't in the forecast. These afternoon storms seem to be the norm these days around here.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Mowed it at 4" a few days ago and it needs to be cut again, but with the severe heat (seemingly) backing down, I'm hoping to get another mow in soon enough to get it down to 3.25" and 3.75". We are due for substantial rainfall early next week, and I am desperately needing to spray weed control, fungicide, and possibly insecticide pronto. I should be able to cut tomorrow and start spraying on Sunday, so that will be good.

There's definitely still a lot of fungus and mini-shrooms in the lawn. It's far too wet and humid to keep it all out. I learned a year or two ago not to expect perfection and complete eradication of fungus, but to shoot for less damage from it year to year.

I've also got some Winter-Creeper popping up in the lawn. I took out a group of its vines climbing one of the trees in the front and clearly it's spread throughout the grass. Triclopyr or glyphosate is the go-to for it, so at least I have that on hand. It's pretty impressive to see how quickly it spreads.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Mowed @ 3.5" yesterday, working on burning in those first set of diagonal stripes for the diamonds. Edged, trimmed and she's looking good overall! Big time damage happening in three spots, 2 of which have been problems in previous years. Time to attempt to diagnose and deal with it again before it gets too big.

Got rain in the forecast, so spraying will have to be timed well. Had hoped to do it today, but it's raining now and I'm hesitant to spray in the rain. Does anyone spray products in the rain, probably depending on the product/target?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Just saw your journal. Nice stuff. Are you using an attachment for the stripes? they help a lot and it seems you are a fan!.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@uts Thanks for the encouragement and recommendation! Go CT! I'm pulling the Toro Lawn Striping kit behind my mower, which lays the grass down pretty well. I've been eyeing a Checkmate striper ever since I saw @JDgreen18's backyard, but disposable income isn't what it used to be these days.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Mowed at 3.25" and did the first counter stripe direction for the diamonds. Without having burned in the stripes, they're not really noticeable. The front underneath the trees just looks sloppy and trampled as it doesn't stand up well. I'll get some pictures up today if I get a chance.

I want to throw some fert around soon due to dropping temps and the start of the blitz. I need to source some urea this year.

I also have definite chinch bugs in one section. They're retribution is coming this evening.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I was reading through the first post and liked your idea of having all the apps in the first post. Its easy to reference. I saw that you had an itching for reno but have you ever overseeded and what have you used if you have.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@uts About 4-5 years ago, I had a landscaping company do aeration and overseed in the Fall for two years. I never asked them what blend of what they were using, and in hindsight I wish I had. I stopped aerating because I don't really have a compaction problem at all, and I am afraid of waking up what lurks in the depths...

I stopped overseeding altogether because I noticed how quickly my current grass fills in when properly fed. Basketball sized patches left from insect/disease damage filled in quite nicely, so I never felt the need to overseed the entire lawn after seeing that.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Big day. Mowed @ 3.25" and continued burning in the complimentary stripes for the diamonds. Edged, trimmed, spread xgrn at 6lbs/1000 and set the sprinklers to knock that stuff out of the canopy. We are slated for rain tomorrow, but the forecast has been bouncing all over the place so I don't feel content to trust Mother Nature on this one. If the total amount of water is too much, I'm hoping to be able to count on my fast draining soil.



Getting there on the diamonds! See that brownish patch on the top right of the close section? That's a mix of disease and insects. Potent combo.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Stripes are looking good!


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@Butter Thanks! Keeping at it!

Today's plan: Fall soil test. Time to pull some cores and figure out how specific I want to get (area under trees vs. full sun vs. well drained slope etc.) or just send in one big general sample as I've done in the past.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

We've gotten 0.8" of rain in the last few days. I'm very glad to get the soaking right after the app of xgrn and right before some more moderate daytime highs. Temps are going to climb in a few days and I hope the slower release keeps me from stressing the lawn too much in the heat. I'm really hoping to get to Fall temps soon for the lawn's sake.

Today I'm planning to get the soil test sent out that I've been taking my merry time on.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

CTTurfDad said:


> We've gotten 0.8" of rain in the last few days. I'm very glad to get the soaking right after the app of xgrn and right before some more moderate daytime highs. Temps are going to climb in a few days and I hope the slower release keeps me from stressing the lawn too much in the heat. I'm really hoping to get to Fall temps soon for the lawn's sake.
> 
> Today I'm planning to get the soil test sent out that I've been taking my merry time on.


where are you getting your testing done? I used the free testing at the NH office close to me. Not as indepth as the paid ones but.....you can see the version I get on my journal page.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@kay7711226 your test gives plenty of information. I am planning on doing a bunch of different tests through UCONN for the first time http://www.soiltest.uconn.edu/index.php. I've only ever done Soil Savvy before now and won't continue to use them, so I figured I'd go local first before doing Waypoint, which seems to be the standard, I think.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Got in a morning mow @ 3.25". I honestly cannot remember the last time I mowed the grass before noon. I prefer to mow in the afternoon once most of the grass (except the majorly shaded areas) dries out from the morning dew or watering. Circumstances dictated this morning mow and I'm glad they did. We ended up getting rain just as I was mowing my last few passes. Phew!

That being said, we've had rain everyday since Sunday. Great for those that got seed down. I'm worried that all this moisture will release more of the xgrn app to my grass before this upcoming stretch of hot days adds more stress. It's been a rough summer with the crazy combinations of biotic and abiotic stress.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

CTTurfDad said:


> biotic and abiotic stress.


-Frank Rossi civitas ad?


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@g-man The man himself, I just heard his latest hotline today.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Again, I was forced to mow in the morning. Reluctantly mowed at 3.25" and burned in the complimentary stripes for the last time. Now going to alternate direction with each mow From here on out and see how that goes. There are a ton of dry spots. I'm going to have to water tomorrow morning and might benefit from hand watering around the edges. A stretch of heat in the forecast is preventing me from going full jailbreak blitz.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Woof. The lawn needs a cut very badly, but temps and humidity here are not cooperating. It'll be 91 (feels 99) before I get a chance to mow and I'm just not willing to brutalize my grass on top of these stressors. Should get some rain tonight, just after sundown (great for fungal pressure!/sarcasm, but also good for a cool-off) and then I hope I can mow tomorrow afternoon and cut it down before Laura's remnants get here.

I did not do a good job this week of keeping up with my watering. It's been a complete Charlie Foxtrot at work and I let the ET rates go unnoticed and unchecked. Got some serious wilt happening under a tree, which I figure is a combo of weather and tree roots winning out, and the few dry spots have become the many. Hopefully all of this rain coming will reset things going into blitzing season.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Saw a newer brownish patch. Thought it was just Triv dying back. Pulled back the turf easily, which of course is not a good sign. Found approximately a metric ton of these tiny worms. They were waving back and forth at me while attached to the root zone. Almost translucent. I couldn't get the phone out fast enough to get a good picture of all of them. Hard to see in the first pic. One is dead center.





My first inclination was freshly hatched grubs. Anyone?


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Black cutworm?


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Cutworms for sure. This makes me think I mucked up my GrubEx app in the spring. Might have to move that later on in the year.

Mowed yesterday afternoon at 4". I was forced to keep it at the longest setting since I hadn't mowed since Sunday and the xgrn is doing its thing. Hopefully I can get another mow in tomorrow morning and bring it into the 3" range. I need to start dropping down the HOC, I'm looking to getting it around 2-2.5".

I'm also planning on dethatching the front yard and need to cut it shorter so that is effective. Our temps are just starting to cool off so I think my window of good recovery is here.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Mowed yesterday at 3.25". Today, spread xgrn at around 6 lbs/1000. I love how easy it is to spread.

Had an outdoor socially distanced celebration last night and the neighborhood kids ended up running 2 on 2's in the backyard. That fescue In the shade of the back tree line took a beating! It will be interesting to see how it reacts to the pummeling and whether it warrants an emergency overseed.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Mowed two days ago at 4". Had to keep it long for 1/3 rule adherence, but that just means I get to cut it sooner! So today, I get to mow again! Hoping to get close to 2.75-3". We shall see.

Soil test came back yesterday. pH is low. I'm going to need a lot of limestone, enough for two apps spread 6 months apart! Joy. At least it's adjustable! Luckily my calcium and magnesium levels are at or below optimum, so I get the pick of the litter for pH products.

Everything else is in range from the test. CEC is low, but that's essentially a given due to my pH. Basically, I'm thrilled with the results of this test, because I know that once my pH is adjusted, my grass will be able to utilize even more of the great stuff I'm giving it. I can't wait; I swear I can hear my sandy loam leach it's fertilized soil solution.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Mind sharing the numbers, we share the same soil type, curious how our fert program affects the lawn. I'm also due for my 2nd lime app this fall, planning on going with the JG Mag-I-Call for the 2nd app vs the regular calcitic lime.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

kay7711226 said:


> Mind sharing the numbers, we share the same soil type, curious how our fert program affects the lawn. I'm also due for my 2nd lime app this fall, planning on going with the JG Mag-I-Call for the 2nd app vs the regular calcitic lime.


Sure, no problem! When are you planning on using the Mag-I-Cal? I was considering something similar for my app this fall.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your P is pretty low(3.5ppm) in the modified Morgan extraction. Hopefully they told you how much calcitic lime to do, right?


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

CTTurfDad said:


> kay7711226 said:
> 
> 
> > Mind sharing the numbers, we share the same soil type, curious how our fert program affects the lawn. I'm also due for my 2nd lime app this fall, planning on going with the JG Mag-I-Call for the 2nd app vs the regular calcitic lime.
> ...


With my overseeding and fall nitro blitz @g-man recommended October. That gives enough time for my overseeding before messing around with the soil since Mag-I is faster acting lime. My lime app will only be for the back&side lawn not the front and the Reno area. I will go by the recommended rate per the bag so about 0.75 of the bag to treat ~3ksqft(I need 50 lbs calcitic per 1ksqft on the 2nd application per soil test)


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

g-man said:


> Your P is pretty low(3.5ppm) in the modified Morgan extraction. Hopefully they told you how much calcitic lime to do, right?


They did indeed. Prescribed 100lbs/1000 of limestone, and said not to topdress with more than 50lbs/1000 at one time. They recommended a spring and fall app to get the whole amount down.

Curious that my level of P didn't trigger an automatic P recommendation from their lab. They simply state that my test shows levels that are adequate for turf growth. They actually directed me to their fact sheet about fertilizer practices and essentially said to maintain. Except that they only recommend two fert apps in a year if you're mulching your clippings. I wonder if they are purposefully low-balling P recommended levels. Of course, they include a link on their report to their article on the New Phosphorus Law in Connecticut. Which was passed in 2012.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Modified Morgan range for UMass P is 4 -14. Yours is at 3.5. I would target the middle of that range, 9ppm.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

g-man said:


> Modified Morgan range for UMass P is 4 -14. Yours is at 3.5. I would target the middle of that range, 9ppm.


Ok, I'll shoot for that. Thanks for the assist!


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@kay7711226 ok awesome, thank you!


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Growth is going strong right now. I had to mow on Monday again and was able to get it down to 3.25". It should be mowed today or tomorrow.

I have a ton of work to do in the short term. Weeds need to be knocked back. I have wild violet, mock strawberry, and even creeping charlie coming back! I waged war on that 2 years ago and hadn't seen it since. CCO time!

I also need to get my fall app of prodiamine down. I am late on it and have noticed a few random weeds that might indicate the deterioration of my pre-em barrier. No matter what, I need to spray it to try to keep the poa a. at bay. I've been making improvements on that front right along and don't want to lose any ground. Ha.

I need to secure the lime needed to amend my soil pH. That needs to happen in the next week so I have options as to timing the app.

I also have the makings for FAS and have never sprayed it before. I am looking to try it out, especially because of my unadjusted pH being so low that iron should be readily available to my grass in all forms (that is, if I fully understand the chemistry/biology correctly. Big 'if' there...)


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

CTTurfDad said:


> Growth is going strong right now. I had to mow on Monday again and was able to get it down to 3.25". It should be mowed today or tomorrow.
> 
> I have a ton of work to do in the short term. Weeds need to be knocked back. I have wild violet, mock strawberry, and even creeping charlie coming back! I waged war on that 2 years ago and hadn't seen it since. CCO time!
> 
> ...


Funny enough think we both on the same path here...spent some time researching Iron supplements and debating between FAS and FEature(can't find any). If you are going ahead with the FAS mind If I tag along? Maybe split buy products and see how it works. I see @uts is using FEature and wants his experience using it

Will also be doing prodaimine but haven't gotten around to deciding to make the purchase as yet, may try to split with my neighbors and one of my buddy to help stay in budget this season with so much going on.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

kay7711226 said:


> CTTurfDad said:
> 
> 
> > Growth is going strong right now. I had to mow on Monday again and was able to get it down to 3.25". It should be mowed today or tomorrow.
> ...


Although my soil report showed that my pH was slightly acidic and my iron was above normal, my grass felt pale and responded well when I put down carbon X. There was a visible dark green color which led me to look into Feature. It also added the benefit of micronutrients which I was low in, per my soil test. This led me to try it this year.

My experience has been nothing short of impressive. I loved the color response in 48h. If only spraying was not as painful because I do it with a packback I would have more motivation. That said, since I have started putting down PGR especially for the blitz, the motivation to use it has increased. LIke veryone else, I will be mxing and using this.

I have some FEature for sale, if either one of you are interested please feel free to reach out!

Hope this helps.

Where do you guys get your lime from?


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@kay7711226 I'll keep you posted on the FAS. If my lawn doesn't respond well, you may be able to purchase a large amount with zero shipping fee :lol: For the prodiamine, I think it was g-man who said it, but I forget: get the jug of prodiamine and put it in your will. It's definitely the most cost effective item I have in my arsenal, I think. If you and your neighbors do a split, it'll be perfect.

@uts so glad to hear your ringing endorsement of FEature. We should definitely compare notes once I get into this iron game. For lime, I haven't decided on a place yet. I'm going to try to make it a local spot.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Mowed it down to 3" twice this past week. Couldn't get it back there today and had to settle with 3.25". Going to hopefully get it down to 3" or even 2.75" early next week.

Hoping to spread/spray a lot tomorrow; herbicides, FAS on front, starter fert to get my P up to par while still working some N blitz in there. Hoping it's not too late to spread slow release with K. Been hearing about this snow mold propensity on late-feedings of K...


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Got a surprise 2 hours of free time and took it outside. Beautiful crisp Fall day.

Started with starter fert to address the P deficiency. Aimed for .67 lbs P/1000 which would also give me .5 lbs N/1000. Started too low on the spreader setting initially. I adjusted and seemed to have guessed correctly the second time because I ran out of fert when I expected I would. Gave the spreader a shower and let it sunbathe.

Then I mixed up 2 gals of CCO, tossed in some NIS and sprayed every weed I could find. I overestimated the amount I would need and have a bunch left over. I'm hoping to save it until next week when I hit the creeping charlie and mock strawberry again. I'm sure some of its efficacy will fade, but hopefully enough will remain to make it worth my while. Just need to spray my inaugural run of FAS on the front yard and my weekend lawn goals will be complete.

Took an install of a playset (aka string trimmer dexterity course) in the backyard for the boy a few weeks back. I have been amazed at how easily my trimmer brutalizes the wood. This has rocketed a powered rotary scissor quickly to the top of my desired equipment list. I just have to make sure my PAS can power it reliably.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

CTTurfDad said:


> @kay7711226 I'll keep you posted on the FAS. If my lawn doesn't respond well, you may be able to purchase a large amount with zero shipping fee :lol: For the prodiamine, I think it was g-man who said it, but I forget: get the jug of prodiamine and put it in your will. It's definitely the most cost effective item I have in my arsenal, I think. If you and your neighbors do a split, it'll be perfect.
> 
> @uts so glad to hear your ringing endorsement of FEature. We should definitely compare notes once I get into this iron game. For lime, I haven't decided on a place yet. I'm going to try to make it a local spot.


Keep me posted on the FAS, I'm still looking into getting prodiamine for use this fall. BTW are you having any fungus issues in the past 2 weeks?


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

kay7711226 said:


> BTW are you having any fungus issues in the past 2 weeks?


Oh yeah, came in from a mow recently with a brand new orange bumper on my mower. The rust is bad. Not sure I'm going to hit it with fungicides just yet though.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Mowed yesterday at 3.25". Still higher than I want; I would love to get it down to 2.5" but the 1/3 rule, fall blitz, and my current schedule are not agreeing with my lawn motivation. Hopefully I can sneak an after-work mow in early this week to get it down.

Got out early this morning with the intention of only applying a second round of CCO. As I spot-sprayed, I could not get my mind off of the rust and how horrible it looked and how much it seems to have spread, even from the day before. Perhaps it was the low-light of the morning compounding the rust color, I don't know, but it looked BAD. So I broke out the fungicides (had some Eagle lying around) and applied a little over 1 oz/1000. I am prepared to reapply in a week or so depending on how she looks.

I really want to get into the FAS game right now but evening free time is not in my favor. I also need to push more N to help combat the rust and keep up with the blitz. Rain in the forecast this week too, finally.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

You should look into PGR. I tried it this year especially for the blitz because otherwise I would be mowing every 3 days.. even less sometimes. It has worked great. Uniformity has also increased becuade everything is growing slower. I plan to pound the front with N this year .. 0.75lb/M of M every 10 days or so. Mow every 5 days or so. I'm on 2lbs of N in total for the year and plan to push it to at least 4.5 by the end. No big winterizer. If you do decide to spray PGR add FAS or feature to it.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@uts wait, are you able to maintain the 1/3 rule mowing every 5 days? Even if you're getting "close enough," I will definitely be looking into PGRs for next year. And saving up now, if I understand the price ranges for them.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I def have been able to be within the 1/3 rule. I started with 0.33oz but quickly realized that I need to go up. At 2" mowing height I used 0.75oz/M and that seems to be working well. I know multiple people who are using 1oz/M and grass is doing well. Every 4 days is generally ideal but I can stretch it to 5 days.

As to cost you can get 16oz for 25-30 bucks on the marketplace. If you get a full gallon you can def get it cheaper. It has a shelf life though.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@uts thank you for all of this info. This is definitely something I will gear up for next year. Just the mowing benefits alone are incentive enough.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

CTTurfDad said:


> @uts wait, are you able to maintain the 1/3 rule mowing every 5 days? Even if you're getting "close enough," I will definitely be looking into PGRs for next year. And saving up now, if I understand the price ranges for them.


I'll be interested if you want to do a split buy. Got another member who might be interested if looking to do 3 way splits. @mac_mellow PGR/prodiamine and any other heavily priced items.


----------



## mac_mellow (Jul 30, 2020)

kay7711226 said:


> CTTurfDad said:
> 
> 
> > @uts wait, are you able to maintain the 1/3 rule mowing every 5 days? Even if you're getting "close enough," I will definitely be looking into PGRs for next year. And saving up now, if I understand the price ranges for them.
> ...


Yes ill be interested too. Let me know when you plan to buy and what the estimated cost will be.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@mac_mellow @kay7711226 Nice! When I'm heading down that road, we can game plan.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Catch-up Update:

Brought my HOC down to a consistent 2.75" over the last two weeks and I am hoping to push it lower. I am aiming for a ~2" cut for my final mow, or last few mows even. I think with my rotary and uneven yard, that's as low as I dare go for now.

I have been dropping starter fert at about .5lbsN/M every two weeks for the blitz and to address a P deficiency. I will be switching after my most recent app 10 days ago. I am trying to figure out the timing of my lime app. I need a two week window of no fert. I still want to fit in an FAS app somewhere in here. I am hoping I can do this simultaneously with the lime apps this Fall. I need to look into applying foliar iron alongside lime and whether or not that is safe.

Got a little heavy handed with Triclopyr a few weeks back. The concentration was according to the label, but I shortened the reapplication interval, and that has impacted a few spots in the yard. It certainly zorched the weeds I was after, but stunted and even killed some of my desirable turf in a few places. That was a good lesson. I am usually a habitual label follower and need to get back to it. I will be reminded of this continually over the offseason if these spots die completely. There is no chance of reseeding them effectively before winter.

We got a ton of rain over the last two days, so I may bump my next N app up a bit. The rust is being stubborn and I don't want to apply any fungicide at this stage. I have read that pushing growth is a good way to get the grass to recover from rust quickly. Given how much I have been pushing the grass this Fall, I am very surprised that rust is still an issue.

I am extremely happy with how the lawn looks this Fall. Here is a picture my proud wife took of our property line. I know that my neighbors are not trying to have the best lawn on the block, so this isn't a fair competition. However, they do hire out their lawn apps, mowing, and have an inground irrigation system.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

^^That domination line!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

How do you fertilize that edge?


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

@Butter One pass with the edge guard engaged right along it, and then for my first interior pass, I make sure there is more overlap than on the others. Pretty much, instead of throwing just to the wheel marks from the trim pass, I try to get it all the way to property line itself.

I really think my neighbors are getting ripped off by local companies, or have purchased services sporadically and not kept with any one program or routine. It's obviously not a priority for them, and to each his own. Although, as a visual aide to make my grass look even greener, I could not ask for more!


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

CTTurfDad said:


> Catch-up Update:
> 
> Brought my HOC down to a consistent 2.75" over the last two weeks and I am hoping to push it lower. I am aiming for a ~2" cut for my final mow, or last few mows even. I think with my rotary and uneven yard, that's as low as I dare go for now.
> 
> ...


Indeed some Catching up! Hopefully enough growing weeks left to recover.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Looks good! Keep up the good work!


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

CTTurfDad said:


> Catch-up Update:
> 
> Brought my HOC down to a consistent 2.75" over the last two weeks and I am hoping to push it lower. I am aiming for a ~2" cut for my final mow, or last few mows even. I think with my rotary and uneven yard, that's as low as I dare go for now.
> 
> ...


Now that's what you call "right down the middle" :nod:


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

It's been awhile, time for an update.

The sprinklers were blown out the day before a hard freeze a week or two ago; glad to have the above ground pipes empty before that stretch of cold.

I stopped dropping N a little more than 2 weeks ago in preparation for a lime app. The lime went down last evening following a mow at 2.5". The rain over the next few days should help knock that down and get it moving.

That pretty much does it here. I'm going to keep mulching leaves and mowing any growth down to between 2" and 2.5". I am not going to go even lower than I've been mowing for my final cut. I have scalped it for the last mow over the past few years and am going to experiment with not doing that.

That said, I REALLY like the look of the lawn in the 2"-2.5" range. I am going to attempt to keep it there for most of the next year if possible.


----------

